# Frog gonig into Shock of some sort



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi 
I was wondering have any experiences something like this.

I was feeding my Retic, and this happy frog was eating happily, but when I moved some brom, it startled the frog.

The frog jump 2 step, its front legs paralize, and it just seem like it drop dead.

But after i examine the frog, it seem like there is still heart beat. 
i put it in a deli cup, left it alone for about 10 min. It slowly regain its mobility and now is back on its feet again.
Is this some kind of frog heart attack when scared ? 

This is the 2nd time i saw my frog did this.
One was a Benidicita that i had before, but that one just DROP dead right one the spot. ( 1.5 years ago)
the frog all of a sudden stop moving, took is las puff and droped

Just wonder has anyone seen this before ?


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

hunmm...sorry i might have posted this in the wrong section of the forum, 

I was in a hurry ..
Admin, if you dont mind can you move this to General health section.
Thank you


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like a calcium deficiency. Try the words "Spasms" and "Seizures" thin the DB search. Here are a couple to start with.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...eatment/57628-inferalanis-seizure-spasms.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/55826-signs-stress.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...0286-can-frog-play-dead-bicolor-question.html
What vitamin dusting powders are you using, how often do you use them, how fresh are they, and how do you store them?


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Pumilo

Thank you for the link, 

I am dusting Rapashy ICB that i got from a local distributor 1 month ago.
Most of it is stored in my fridge, I keep a small container that usually get used up in one month in my room.

I dust them on every feeding, and i feed 2 to 3 times a week.

It look like seizure then leg spasm, and in a heart beat i can only think of heart attack and stroke to use.

Now i go do some reading , thank you again Pumilo.


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

Forget to note, 

i had 3 Retic in total, The one seem to be the smallest and have thinner legs compared to the other 2 i have.

Temp of the tank is around 78~80


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Keep in mind that all because you dust with supplements it doesn't mean that the frog is getting enough to prevent issues.. If it is shyer or being bullied it could easily not be feeding while the flies have sufficient dusting (or if used, it could be feeding on springtails or isopods which aren't dusted). 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ed said:


> Keep in mind that all because you dust with supplements it doesn't mean that the frog is getting enough to prevent issues.. If it is shyer or being bullied it could easily not be feeding while the flies have sufficient dusting (or if used, it could be feeding on springtails or isopods which aren't dusted).
> 
> Ed


This won't help right now, but for smaller, shyer frogs feeding primarily on microfauna, some long term help for the problem would be a calcium enriched clay substrate and UVB lighting with a special viv top to allow for UVB penetration. This would help to supply your frogs with calcium and vitamin D (you cannot utilize calcium without vitamin D).
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63732-clay-substrate-how.html


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

Doug & Ed 
Thank you guys fro your reply, 

Unfortunately the frog didnt make it.

I ordered some Rapashy Rescue Ca +
Would you guy recommended i add it into the tank will misting?

The tank are not that far from the window, so its getting sunlight into it from time to time. Of course when is HOT i would pull the blind.

I am already using Clay substrate in these tanks. but i didnt make it.
I use ADA Aqua soil that i had handy. 

Thank you guys again.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I would not add calcium salts into your misting system unless your goal is to clog the mist heads. Keep in mind that if the frog isn't getting enough D3, adding more calcium to it's enviroment isn't going to help. 

Ed


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

bakaichi said:


> I am dusting Rapashy ICB that i got from a local distributor 1 month ago.


I believe Repashy has not labeled his Calcium Plus "ICB" for quite some time. If the container actually says "ICB" you should check the expiration date. Regardless of the date, it is recommended to replace 6 months from the date it is opened.


bakaichi said:


> Temp of the tank is around 78~80





bakaichi said:


> The tank are not that far from the window, so its getting sunlight into it from time to time. Of course when is HOT i would pull the blind.


Something to keep in mind.
78°-80° should be fine, but direct sunlight can cause the temps to increase quickly. Seizures can definitely be heat related.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Reef_Haven said:


> Something to keep in mind.
> 78°-80° should be fine, but direct sunlight can cause the temps to increase quickly. Seizures can definitely be heat related.


If it was thermal, I would expect to see more of the animals in an enclosure to be affected instead of just one of several. 

Ed


----------



## Bread Queen (Jul 4, 2021)

bakaichi said:


> Hi
> I was wondering have any experiences something like this.
> 
> I was feeding my Retic, and this happy frog was eating happily, but when I moved some brom, it startled the frog.
> ...


my frog did something like that too- he hopped on my leg and it surprised me so i shook a tiny bit and then he hopped off, hopped again- and then dropped dead- after i moved him lightly he started acting normal again but then right after he stopped moving- he's really tiny so idk where his heart is but he was blinking slowely everying like- 30 seconds or so and when i put him in water he closed his eyes but he wouldn't move-


----------

